# Wanted - aftermarket skirts, front splitter and rear diffuser



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a CBA 2009 model and if anyone has any aftermarket used side skirts, rear diffuser and front splitter please let me know. Genuine buyer, cash waiting...

call or text 07944797878

Thank you


----------

